# Using dog stake for a cat?



## RhiLovesAnimals (Mar 9, 2017)

Hello, I am thinking about adopting a cat that is around 3 years old and has been an indoor cat all of its life. I live a few doors down from a road that in moderate use during the day. Given this, I do not think it is a good idea to allow it to be an outdoor cat.

I was wondering how I could allow the cat to go into my garden and get some fresh air/sunbathe etc without the risk of escaping and injuring themselves due to lack of road sense.

I was wondering if I could use a retractable dog stake like this with a cat body harness.
I would of course supervise when this was in use but thought this was a good way of allowing the cat to have some freedom without the risk of escaping.

Would this have any chance of hurting the cat? If the cat climbed and managed to reach capacity of the retractable cord would this cause them to fall and injury themselves? I would not attach the cord to a neck collar for fear of strangling the cat if they reached capacity!


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Personally I wouldn't. By all means harness train the cat and take it for a walk around your garden but a stake and retractable leash doesn't sound like a good idea.

Could you cat proof your garden? You can get some ideas here - http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cat-runs-cat-proofed-gardens.211361/

As long as you provide mental stimulation and climbing opportunities indoors the cat will be fine being completely indoors  Might be worth mentioning because the cat has been indoors all of its life then it may not want to venture outside. My three are all indoor cats, I harness trained them with the hopes of taking them for a walk in the garden but sadly taking them outside caused them too much stress, they are much happier inside


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have used that method with previous cats and it has worked well but you cannot leave the cat unattended. I used the lead at its full length so there is no danger of a cat suddenly being pulled backwards if it tries to jump up. I suggest having the stake somewhere the lead can't get tangle round plants etc in the garden. 
But of course, as @Shikoku says, having been an indoor cat your new cat may not be happy outside at all


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I've used stakes so I can hang out the washing while the cats explore, as above be careful with the lead length and placement. My cats are used to going out on a lead and are 'bomb proof', I would have full control over the lead until you know how the cat is going to react.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I would never ever tether a cat. A cat's first line of defense is to run away from scary things. Tethered he or she can't run and could seriously injure herself trying to get away from any real or imagined threat. And kitty is a sitting duck for anything that comes along that will attack her. Cat proof your yard if you want her to go out.


----------

